# testosterone gels



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

What kind and where are you getting them at? Anything over the counter?


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

one_strange_otter said:


> What kind and where are you getting them at? Anything over the counter?


Prescription only in United States.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There are some over the counter gels/creams available. There are also ones for progesterone and estrogen that women use.

I have purchased some at Wild Oats… it’s a natural food type store and with large vitamin type section.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Androgel and it's under patent until 2014 or 15. So it's expensive.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> There are some over the counter gels/creams available. There are also ones for progesterone and estrogen that women use.
> 
> I have purchased some at Wild Oats… it’s a natural food type store and with large vitamin type section.


I'm guessing they aren't the same as what Conrad says you need a prescription for.....

I wonder if there's another one of those pharmacies you need a passport to visit that sells them online....hmmmm.....


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> I'm guessing they aren't the same as what Conrad says you need a prescription for.....
> 
> I wonder if there's another one of those pharmacies you need a passport to visit that sells them online....hmmmm.....


Why not just ask your doctor to write a presciption? If your doctor refuses find another doc who will.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

one_strange_otter said:


> I'm guessing they aren't the same as what Conrad says you need a prescription for.....
> 
> I wonder if there's another one of those pharmacies you need a passport to visit that sells them online....hmmmm.....


No they are not the same as the ones you need prescriptions for. They also cause fewer problems. 

For example the estrogene ones use plant estrogine. I've used them and they can make a huge difference.

What makes you think you need a testosterone gel?


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

EleGirl said:


> No they are not the same as the ones you need prescriptions for. They also cause fewer problems.
> 
> For example the estrogene ones use plant estrogine. I've used them and they can make a huge difference.
> 
> What makes you think you need a testosterone gel?


Basically everything they describe about low libido, fatigue, inability to burn fat regardless of working out and watching diet......


----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Have your doctor send you to an endocrinologist for a detailed exam.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi otter ~

I agree with the others recommending you get examined by a doctor. You should have a complete physical discussing these symptoms with your doctor, and you should likely have a testosterone test and a complete thyroid panel done. If you have either of those conditions, it's not something you can treat with over the counter medications - you will need to be under a doctor's supervised care to get those hormones regulated again.

And, it could be that everything is normal in that respect and you need to concentrate on other things - such as depression, perhaps.

But you won't know until you go get checked out. So make an appointment soon, okay? I've got experience with both low thyroid (me) and low T (husband), so don't wait around suffering needlessly. Go get yourself checked. 

Best wishes.


----------

